# puppy stalking me like a cat



## charli_choo (May 8, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a 12 week gsd pup. He's lovely but bites A LOT. Anyway I can cope with the biting as I know it's just normal puppy behaviour and he's slowly learning, but he's developed a new habit. 

Exactly like a cat, he's started 'stalking' me. His body will go completely still and low to the ground, getting closer and closer. I have never seen a dog do this and none of my pups in the past have ever demonstrated this sort of behaviour. 

So I was just hoping that someone could tell me why he's doing it and if there's any aggression there. 

Thanks for your time guys


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It's play most likely, why don't you try a flirt pole and harness that prey drive without sacrificing your skin or clothes to bites


----------



## kwedd18 (Mar 20, 2014)

My pup does that  He's 9 weeks old tomorrow. The second he gets close he pounces too. He doesn't bite anymore because I was able to teach him "OFF." He's still learning but he's getting the hang of it. Anyway I've never had a puppy do that to me either.  But he loves it so i just let him do it. No aggression but he gets real excited when I play along with him. So I'm sure it's the same with yours.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PLAY PLAY PLAY!!

Lucky you that he sees you as a true playmate! Get the toys and tugging stuff out though or those puppy teeth will start to get old.


----------



## kwedd18 (Mar 20, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> PLAY PLAY PLAY!!
> 
> Lucky you that he sees you as a true playmate! Get the toys and tugging stuff out though or those puppy teeth will start to get old.
> 
> ...


I'll have to try this with my guy! He'd love it!:laugh:


----------



## AnyaGSD (May 22, 2014)

Mine does that with balls or other toys that are just laying around. Love the butt wiggle


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My 15 month old has just started doing this. Hes the only one that does it at the dog park. He only does it to his buddies so Im sure its play.


----------

